
Good books on UI/UX design? - zbruhnke
Ok so the title should basically describe what I am wondering here.<p>A little background: I have been a hacker of some sort since the age of 12 when I taught myself C reading a few books (Im now 23). I generally retain information I read pretty well and find myself with an impressive collection of books on a multitude of programming languages, however as someone who is very technical, I often find that I have VERY little creativity.<p>Ultimately I would like to become better at UI/UX design, So I am looking for suggestions on some good books that could help me with my lack of creativity and give me some insight into how to PROPERLY design a UI for my user base instead of continuing to use un-original ideas or depend on other (often undependable) programmers.
======
vitovito
From an email I recently sent out:

I'd suggest starting out with "The Non-Designer's Design Book," which explains
the basics of putting elements on a page or screen together in a tasteful way;
"The Humane Interface," which explains testing and measuring for efficiency
and why dialog boxes are often bad and so on and so forth; and "Designing for
Interaction," which is often cited as a good overview of the practice of
interaction design, and I just flipped through it and it seems to be, although
I haven't read it.

After those three, you could probably throw a dart at this list:
[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=114778998560307&to...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=114778998560307&topic=130)

------
jlintz
Check out Edward Tufte's books , from his webpage

"Edward Tufte has written seven books, including Beautiful Evidence, Visual
Explanations, Envisioning Information, The Visual Display of Quantitative
Information, and Data Analysis for Politics and Policy. He writes, designs,
and self-publishes his books on analytical design, which have received more
than 40 awards for content and design. He is Professor Emeritus at Yale
University, where he taught courses in statistical evidence, information
design, and interface design. His current work includes landscape sculpture,
printmaking, video and a new book."

------
viggity
Ben Fry's PhD work is awesome, it is easy to read and free!

<http://benfry.com/phd/>

------
vikasvadlapatla
Somewhat coincidently, I just wrote a blog about UX and UI resources. Check it
out at [http://vikasvadlapatla.posterous.com/learn-usability-
in-2-we...](http://vikasvadlapatla.posterous.com/learn-usability-in-2-weeks-a-
resource-guide)

~~~
hellweaver666
I don't mean to be picky, but could I just correct you a little bit? You
didn't write a blog, you wrote a post. The blog is the "wrapper" that contains
all of the posts.

------
lylejohnson
I got a lot out of Alan Cooper's book _About Face_ back when I was developing
more desktop GUI applications. I'm not sure how relevant it would be for your
purposes, given that it predates the rise in popularity of web-based
applications.

------
kingsidharth
I'd say start with "Don't Make me Think" Designer's thoughts here.

~~~
vikasvadlapatla
I second that thought. Also, I would highly recommend watching the Ideo
Shopping Cart video <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUazVjvsMHs>. It'll help
you understand the design process

------
andrewtbham
From another recent thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768358>

Favorite UX books

The Design of Everyday Things

The Humane Interface

Contextual Design

------
ajleary
Design the Obvious by Hoekman articulates the basic challenges of design in a
very straightforward way.

------
devmonk
<http://searchyc.com/UI+design+book>

------
ashitvora
check this out <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768358>

